# Amp Rebirth - Trinty Tramp



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

I was lucky enough to score this kit from a forum member for a killer price. The previous owner/builder had some undetermined issues and the amp wouldn't work. He said he started to debug and lost interest so decided to move it out. I've been wanting to build an amp for some time so thought I'd give it a whirl.

On receipt, the board was semi disassembled as was the Master volume control;

















The kit included this fancy 'Snakeskin' head cab which doubled as my amp stand when I found that balancing the chassis between my knees and probing/soldering was a real pain... Looks like it was made from Gearmanndude's boots.

















Here's the circuit side put back together with existing parts. I had to change out one resistor, one cap and resolder the Master Vol to the second set of lugs as the first set (dual gang pot) were loose. I also reflowed a lot of the solder on the board, chassis and tube socket connections... most looked great, some looked suspicious but I had it all apart so why not...









A current mod from their own forum is to rewire the rotary selector switch to go between 4/8/16 Ohm output with 5k/2.5k options for different tube use. There's also a bias selector to accommodate this and the amp can reliably handle 6V6, 6L6, EL34, KT66, KT88 tubes without any further modifications. 









Here's a shot with a random tube... So far I really like the way it sounds with a KT88, it ranges from chimey cleans to growling anger!









Here's a front shot;









and the Vox NT-112. Notice the EVJ corpse in between.. that's going to become a Randelli Hellfire soon! 










The Trinity Tramp is an amazing little 6-12W 2 tube amp! It also has a variable voltage control to tame the overall volume...great for late night playing without sacrificing tone when the kids are asleep!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

That snakeskin cab is positively pimping.:rockon2:

I've always wanted to try and do one of the trinity kits, seems like a real good way of understanding how an amp works.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

They've been helpful on their forum as well with answering questions and offering tips. I wouldn't mind doing a scratch build from them some day soon. The parts supplied are top notch and the tonal range is awesome in this little thing! It also really likes my pedals so is the perfect testing platform for my new builds. Not to mention the Variable Voltage control which makes it a perfect late night / bedroom amp!


----------

